# Roma - Inter: 19 marzo 2016 ore 20:45. Tv Sky e Premium.



## admin (14 Marzo 2016)

Roma - Inter, anticipo della trentesima giornata di Serie A. La partita si disputerà sabato 19 marzo alle ore 20:45 allo stadio Olimpico di Roma.

Per l'Inter è l'ultimissima chiamata per provare ancora a sperare nel terzo posto. I nerazzurri, distanti cinque punti dalla Roma (terza), devono solo vincere.

Icardi salterà la partita. E' ufficiale.

Dove vedere Roma - Inter in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium a partire dalle ore 20:45 di sabato 19 marzo 2016


Seguiranno notizie, formazioni e commenti.


----------



## Edgar Allan Poe (14 Marzo 2016)

Partita da X


----------



## prebozzio (14 Marzo 2016)

Spero in una piallata epica


----------



## tifosa asRoma (14 Marzo 2016)

Per il terzo posto potrebbe andar bene anche un pareggio,ma io credo ancora nel secondo posto quindi dobbiamo vincere.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Marzo 2016)

Voglio un 6-0


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Marzo 2016)

Spero che l Inter ne prenda 3/4 ma sicuramente la Riomma farà la solita partita da perdenti .


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Marzo 2016)

vincele intel


----------



## Shevchenko (15 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> vincele intel



Ogni volta che lo vedo mi viene il vomito. Ma quanto è brutto quest'uomo? E' proprio perfetto per quel club di falliti.


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Marzo 2016)

Col Kulo che hanno vinceranno con un gol di tacco al volo di Miranda da centrocampo


----------



## Lollo interista (15 Marzo 2016)

Siamo chiaramente sfavoriti, ma andare a Roma non è la stessa cosa di andare a Torino o Napoli dove sei chiaramente spacciato  qualche speranziella-ella-ella c'è sempre


----------



## juventino (15 Marzo 2016)

Al massimo strappano un pari, la Roma in questo momento è in gran forma.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (15 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Siamo chiaramente sfavoriti, ma andare a Roma non è la stessa cosa di andare a Torino o Napoli dove sei chiaramente spacciato  qualche speranziella-ella-ella c'è sempre



Non sarà come andare come a Torino o a Napoli ,ma l'ultima volta che avete vinto all'olimpico era il 2008.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Marzo 2016)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ogni volta che lo vedo mi viene il vomito. Ma quanto è brutto quest'uomo? E' proprio perfetto per quel club di falliti.



sembra la mia prof di inglese quando andavo al liceo


----------



## mr.wolf (15 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Siamo chiaramente sfavoriti, ma andare a Roma non è la stessa cosa di andare a Torino o Napoli dove sei chiaramente spacciato  qualche speranziella-ella-ella c'è sempre


mi sa che oggi è peggio andare a Roma che a Napoli


----------



## The Ripper (15 Marzo 2016)

Partita che potrebbe mettere la parola fine alla vana rincorso di Inter e Viola al terzo posto.
Se vincono, invece, le melme allora si riapre davvero tutto.


----------



## Roten1896 (15 Marzo 2016)

se c'era ancora Garcia l'inter poteva fare il colpo... qui invece vedo poche chances


----------



## smallball (17 Marzo 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero che l Inter ne prenda 3/4 ma sicuramente la Riomma farà la solita partita da perdenti .



anche io la penso cosi'


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2016)

stavolta non voglio fare lo scaramantico, mi sono giocato l'uno con handicap, lo voglio, lo desidero fortemente


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2016)

non dovrei dirlo ma non vedo l'ora, stasera una sonora sconfitta e poi mi godo le lacrime del mancio a fine gara..so che dire ste cose puo portare a una sfiga immensa ma io ci credo


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2016)

*Le formazioni ufficiali
**
ROMA (4-3-3): Szczesny; Florenzi, Manolas, Rüdiger, Digne; Pjanic, Keita, Nainggolan; Salah, Perotti, El Shaarawy. A disp.: De Sanctis, Torosidis, Maicon, Emerson Palmieri, Zukanovic, De Rossi, Vainqueur, Uçan, Iago Falque, Strootman, Dzeko, Totti. All. Luciano Spalletti*
*

INTER (4-2-3-1): Handanovic; D'Ambrosio, Miranda, Murillo, Nagatomo; Brozovic, Medel; Biabiany, Ljajic, Perisic, Eder. A disp.: Carrizo, Berni, Juan Jesus, Telles, Santon, Gnoukouri, Melo, Manaj. All. Roberto Mancini*


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> stavolta non voglio fare lo scaramantico, mi sono giocato l'uno con handicap, lo voglio, lo desidero fortemente


e beh se parliamo di inter l'handicap è di casa


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2016)

che acquistone eder


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Marzo 2016)

0-0 fine primo tempo


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2016)

vince l Inter sicuro


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> vince l Inter sicuro


ahaha che battutaccia


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> 0-0 fine primo tempo



Se avessero avuto un qualsiasi attaccante sarebbero già in vantaggio.


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Se avessero avuto un qualsiasi attaccante sarebbero già in vantaggio.


di chi parli?


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> di chi parli?



Dei cartonati. Stasera hanno un attacco da vomito.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Dei cartonati. Stasera hanno un attacco da vomito.



ma che occasioni hanno avuto, ma dai


----------



## admin (19 Marzo 2016)

Ancora sto cesso di Perisic...


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2016)

Perisic del cavolo


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2016)

Scontato che vanno in Cl altro che sta Roma, si mette a segnare pure sto Perisic per carità.


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Marzo 2016)

ma buttana la eva


----------



## Hellscream (19 Marzo 2016)

Boh, questi vanno pure a vincere a Roma... vabbè, tanto ormai...


----------



## prebozzio (19 Marzo 2016)

Non doveva vincere lo scudetto la Roma?


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2016)

dai dzeko fammi tre gol


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Marzo 2016)

boni, state boni


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2016)

Dzeko  gioca sempre per l'avvesario.


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Marzo 2016)

Eh ma dzeko mangia in testa a bacca..ma per favore..mamma mia che bidone!!!


----------



## prebozzio (19 Marzo 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Eh ma dzeko mangia in testa a bacca..ma per favore..mamma mia che bidone!!!


Forse la somma dei due giocatori farebbe un attaccante serio.


----------



## mr.wolf (19 Marzo 2016)

gooooollllllllllll


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2016)

Ninja 1-1.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Marzo 2016)

Gol Roma!!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Eh ma dzeko mangia in testa a bacca..ma per favore..mamma mia che bidone!!!



Ricordo ancora ad agosto " Noi abbiamo preso il bomber Dzeko per due spicci il Milan è andato a pagare 30 milioni Bacca che fa il fenomeno solo il liga".


----------



## prebozzio (19 Marzo 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Ricordo ancora ad agosto " Noi abbiamo preso il bomber Dzeko per due spicci il Milan è andato a pagare 30 milioni Bacca che fa il fenomeno solo il liga".


Oddio, 30 milioni per 13 gol non è che siano stati sto grande affare... per me siamo alla sufficienza per Bacca.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2016)

Mamma mia Dzeko ha tolto il possibile gol di Salah  .


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Oddio, 30 milioni per 13 gol non è che siano stati sto grande affare... per me siamo alla sufficienza per Bacca.



30 milioni sono tantissimi per Bacca ma era la clausola, io non dico che Bacca è un fenomeno anzi ma ricordo tutti gli elogi per Dzeko e le menate per Bacca. Nella Roma o Napoli ecc Bacca sarebbe già a 20.


----------



## MaggieCloun (19 Marzo 2016)

*Risultato finale:

Roma-Inter 1-1 Perisic, Nainggolan.*


----------



## Tifo'o (19 Marzo 2016)

Onestamente? Preferivo l'Inter in CL. 

A parte che la Roma è una squadra immonda. Ma almeno, forse, con l'Inter in Champions, i nostri si sveglierebbero un pochetto..


----------



## prebozzio (19 Marzo 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> 30 milioni sono tantissimi per Bacca ma era la clausola, io non dico che Bacca è un fenomeno anzi ma ricordo tutti gli elogi per Dzeko e le menate per Bacca. Nella Roma o Napoli ecc Bacca sarebbe già a 20.


Il punto è che nessuna delle due squadre giocherebbe con un attaccante come Bacca, perché di un centravanti che non sa stoppare un pallone o fare un passaggio non se ne fanno nulla.
Cmq sì, grande delusione Dzeko. Io ero un suo ammiratore ai tempi del Wolfsburg, e credevo potesse essere l'attaccante perfetto per la Roma.


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente? Preferivo l'Inter in CL.
> 
> A parte che la Roma è una squadra immonda. Ma almeno, forse, con l'Inter in Champions, i nostri si sveglierebbero un pochetto..



mai, non li sopporto loro in CL, se magari c'eravamo anche noi allora va bene, ma loro che si vantano di esserci e noi no mai nella vita


----------



## prebozzio (19 Marzo 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Onestamente? Preferivo l'Inter in CL.
> 
> A parte che la Roma è una squadra immonda. Ma almeno, forse, con l'Inter in Champions, i nostri si sveglierebbero un pochetto..


Io no.
Voglio vedere se con l'Inter fuori dalla Champions il giochino dei riscatti scoppia


----------



## goleador 70 (19 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il punto è che nessuna delle due squadre giocherebbe con un attaccante come Bacca, perché di un centravanti che non sa stoppare un pallone o fare un passaggio non se ne fanno nulla.
> Cmq sì, grande delusione Dzeko. Io ero un suo ammiratore ai tempi del Wolfsburg, e credevo potesse essere l'attaccante perfetto per la Roma.


Bacca per il gioco della Roma era perfetto


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Marzo 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma che occasioni hanno avuto, ma dai



Ma stare zitti no ?


----------



## Superdinho80 (19 Marzo 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma stare zitti no ?



mi scuso


----------



## koti (19 Marzo 2016)

Si son beccati il pareggio eh? Godo


----------



## massvi (20 Marzo 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Il punto è che nessuna delle due squadre giocherebbe con un attaccante come Bacca



Ma dai. Bacca miglior giocatore colombiano, titolare della nazionale, capocannoniere da noi con 15 goals al primo anno; non giocherebbe titolare alla Roma del Geco che svirgola. 
Al Napoli no con un Higuain in forma stratosferica, ma nella passata stagione non era su questi livelli.


----------



## prebozzio (20 Marzo 2016)

massvi ha scritto:


> Ma dai. Bacca miglior giocatore colombiano, titolare della nazionale, capocannoniere da noi con 15 goals al primo anno; non giocherebbe titolare alla Roma del Geco che svirgola.
> Al Napoli no con un Higuain in forma stratosferica, ma nella passata stagione non era su questi livelli.


Io credo che entrambe le squadre, per il loro stile gioco, cerchino un attaccante più completo, che sappia giocare il pallone, dialogare con i compagni e partecipare alla costruzione della manovra. Non credo sia un caso che nessuna delle big europee lo abbia cercato in estate, perché ormai attaccanti così sono anacronistici. Il che non è necessariamente un male, se quello che fai lo fai bene come Bacca, però a mio parere per 30 milioni di cartellino siamo vicini al minimo sindacale: mi aspettavo di più.
Qui gente lo paragona a Inzaghi, io lo metto anche sotto a Bierhoff (che, pur essendo monodimensionale, almeno uno scudetto ce l'ha regalato).


----------



## AsRoma (21 Marzo 2016)

ma quanto possono rosicare sti derelitti di interisti..
Per avergli fatto notare che invece della CL rischiano i preliminari di EL hanno fatto schiuma di bile..
mah..
cmq ringrazziassero Orsato che non ha concesso un rigore che anche Bocelli avrebbe fischiato.
Approfitto di questo spazio per dire di essere molto contento di aver rivisto Donnarumma subito in campo dopo la botta della settimana scorsa.
Un grandissimo talento per voi e per tutto il calcio italiano.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Marzo 2016)

SE (lo so il giochino dei SE è patetico) avessimo avuto una panchina decente (facendo entrare un cc tipo Kondgobia o un attaccante tipo Palacio) avremmo tenuto la squadra più su e il gol non lo beccavamo


----------



## folletto (21 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> SE (lo so il giochino dei SE è patetico) avessimo avuto una panchina decente (facendo entrare un cc tipo Kondgobia o un attaccante tipo Palacio) avremmo tenuto la squadra più su e il gol non lo beccavamo



Per me SE aveste avuto un allenatore decente avreste parecchi punti in più. Non siete fenomeni ma valete più punti di quelli che avete. Il terzo posto doveva essere vostro visto il lungo periodo nero che ha passato la Roma (sempre per problemi di manico dell'allenatore)


----------



## AsRoma (21 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> SE (lo so il giochino dei SE è patetico) avessimo avuto una panchina decente (facendo entrare un cc tipo Kondgobia o un attaccante tipo Palacio) avremmo tenuto la squadra più su e il gol non lo beccavamo



Se Orsato avesse fischiato il rigore sacrosanto
Se lo stesso Orsato non avesse fischiato quel fallo inesistente di Salah lanciato a rete sul giapponese
Se non avesse fischiato il fuorigioco molto dubbio sul gol annullato

allora prendevate 4 pappine.
I se e i ma non contano nel pallone, considerando che nella partita di andata ci sono molti se e molti ma da dire.
La Roma è nettamente più forte dell'Inter sia nel manico sia negli 11 in campo, nonostante il periodo buio di Garcia state a -5
Per me lo stesso Milan, pur lacunoso nel reparto difensivo, è più forte di voi, solamente che a mio giudizio Miha non è un allenatore da grande squadra.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Marzo 2016)

AsRoma ha scritto:


> Se Orsato avesse fischiato il rigore sacrosanto
> Se lo stesso Orsato non avesse fischiato quel fallo inesistente di Salah lanciato a rete sul giapponese
> Se non avesse fischiato il fuorigioco molto dubbio sul gol annullato
> 
> ...



Il rigore ci poteva stare ...ma se tu mi parli di quel fuorigioco...beh alzo le mani. Comunque sì la Roma è decisamente più forte e infatti partivate per vincere...anzi no....stravincere il campionato


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Marzo 2016)

AsRoma ha scritto:


> Se Orsato avesse fischiato il rigore sacrosanto
> Se lo stesso Orsato non avesse fischiato quel fallo inesistente di Salah lanciato a rete sul giapponese
> Se non avesse fischiato il fuorigioco molto dubbio sul gol annullato
> 
> ...



Il fuorigioco di Salah era netto ,sul rigore hai ragione,se lo avesse dato probabilmente avremmo vinto ,però abbiamo avuto l'atteggiamento giusto,ed è quello che per me conta, non so perché ma con l'inter quest'anno ci ha detto malissimo avremmo meritato 6 punti e ne abbiamo fatto 1 purtroppo le partite sono anche questo.


----------



## AsRoma (21 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Il rigore ci poteva stare ...ma se tu mi parli di quel fuorigioco...beh alzo le mani. Comunque sì la Roma è decisamente più forte e infatti partivate per vincere...anzi no....stravincere il campionato



No, figurati.
Seriamente parlando posso dirti che la stragande maggioranza dei tifosi qui a Roma dotati di un minimo di intelletto sapevano in anticipo che questa è una squadra incompleta che non poteva lottare x il titolo.
Poi i titoli dei giornali non li fanno i tifosi.
Sono anni che Sabatini si ostina a non comprare esterni bassi ( ah proposito sembra che dal prossimo anno venga a fare danni a Milano sponda nerazzurra), il non recupero di Castan ci ha costretto a buttare nella mischia Rudiger che invece non era pronto ed ancora non lo è per il ns campionato. Florenzi adattato a esterno basso è palesamente fuori ruolo e la situazione contrattuale di Maicon fà il resto ( ha raggiunto il bonus presenza per il non rinnovo automatico).
Mettici pure l'imbarcata di Garcia, colpevole di troppa supponenza e incapacità tattica ( non riusciva a vedere oltre il 433) e gli allenamenti che conduceva erano solo mattutini e duravano al massimo 45 minuti.
Ora, seriamente parlando potevamo essere candidati allo scudetto ? NO.
Con Spalletti molte cose sono cambiate, ad iniziare dagli allenamenti ( doppie sedute e carichi di lavoro importanti), gente oramai oltre il viale del tramonto esclusi dagli 11 titolari ( Totti e DDR) e finalmente una parvenza di gioco.
Scusatemi per essermi dilungato.


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Marzo 2016)

AsRoma ha scritto:


> No, figurati.
> Seriamente parlando posso dirti che la stragande maggioranza dei tifosi qui a Roma dotati di un minimo di intelletto sapevano in anticipo che questa è una squadra incompleta che non poteva lottare x il titolo.
> Poi i titoli dei giornali non li fanno i tifosi.
> Sono anni che Sabatini si ostina a non comprare esterni bassi ( ah proposito sembra che dal prossimo anno venga a fare danni a Milano sponda nerazzurra), il non recupero di Castan ci ha costretto a buttare nella mischia Rudiger che invece non era pronto ed ancora non lo è per il ns campionato. Florenzi adattato a esterno basso è palesamente fuori ruolo e la situazione contrattuale di Maicon fà il resto ( ha raggiunto il bonus presenza per il non rinnovo automatico).
> ...



Chiaro, Spalletti è molto bravo e gran lavoratore (anche se imho Mancini glie stava incartando)....un viscido ma molto bravo


----------



## AsRoma (21 Marzo 2016)

Spalletti ha un grande problema, una società assente o per dirla tutta incapace.
Non è un viscido, tutt'altro, calcola che è stato l'unico a dire a chiare note a Totti e al resto della compagnia che con lui non avrebbe mai giocato ( con ragione aggiungo io), deve esporsi, si, ma è costretto a farlo perchè Baldissoni e Zanzi tutto sono fuorchè dirigenti di pallone.
Io non conosco l'ambiente milanese che circonda le 2 squadre ma posso assicurarti che qui a Roma è un delirio e ce ne sono molti che invece di andare a zappare la terra (uniche mansioni a loro adatte) stanno in etere 24 ore su 24 a spalare solo per il gusto di farlo.

[MENTION=1760]AsRoma[/MENTION] No a parole censurate!


----------



## Lollo interista (21 Marzo 2016)

AsRoma ha scritto:


> Spalletti ha un grande problema, una società assente o per dirla tutta incapace.
> Non è un viscido, tutt'altro, calcola che è stato l'unico a dire a chiare note a Totti e al resto della compagnia che con lui non avrebbe mai giocato ( con ragione aggiungo io), deve esporsi, si, ma è costretto a farlo perchè Baldissoni e Zanzi tutto sono fuorchè dirigenti di pallone.
> Io non conosco l'ambiente milanese che circonda le 2 squadre ma posso assicurarti che qui a Roma è un delirio e ce ne sono molti che invece di andare a zappare la terra (uniche mansioni a loro adatte) stanno in etere 24 ore su 24 a spalare ***** solo per il gusto di farlo.



C'è modo e modo di dire/fare le cose, soprattutto a uno come Totti, anche e soprattutto considerando di CHI stiamo parlando e di COSA il giocatore ha fatto 10 anni fa per aiutare l'allenatore a inserirsi nell'ambiente


----------



## tifosa asRoma (21 Marzo 2016)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> C'è modo e modo di dire/fare le cose, soprattutto a uno come Totti, anche e soprattutto considerando di CHI stiamo parlando e di COSA il giocatore ha fatto 10 anni fa per aiutare l'allenatore a inserirsi nell'ambiente



Hai ragione su questo ma oggi spalletti fa le veci di una società che non ha avuto il coraggio di dire a totti la verità, perché per mesi a totti gli è stato detto che doveva decidere lui se continuare o meno ,bastava essere chiari e sinceri e tutto ciò non sarebbe successo ,si sono nascosti dietro il mister che si è preso tutte le critiche,io a Spalletti imputo un solo errore e sono i 4 Min di roma-real,a 4 Min dalla fine fai entrare un primavera non Francesco Totti.


----------



## AsRoma (22 Marzo 2016)

tifosa asRoma ha scritto:


> Hai ragione su questo ma oggi spalletti fa le veci di una società che non ha avuto il coraggio di dire a totti la verità, perché per mesi a totti gli è stato detto che doveva decidere lui se continuare o meno ,bastava essere chiari e sinceri e tutto ciò non sarebbe successo ,si sono nascosti dietro il mister che si è preso tutte le critiche,io a Spalletti imputo un solo errore e sono i 4 Min di roma-real,a 4 Min dalla fine fai entrare un primavera non Francesco Totti.



Non è andata proprio cosi.
Totti fu chiamato per la sostituzione a 12 minuti dal termine e lo stesso non si è avvicinato alla panchina.
E' stato lo stesso Spalletti a richiamarlo e dopo la terza volta si è deciso ad entrare.
Al di là di questo un professionista entra, se il tecnico lo decide, anche a un minuto dal termine, vedi DDR entrato a 1 minuto dal 90 esimo.
Sulle restanti considerazioni ti do' ragione al 100 %.
Purtroppo abbiamo una società di dilettanti, basti pensare al post su FB pregara di Roma Inter dove si pubblicizzava il match con degli scarpini marchio Adidas. (lol)


----------

